# Pellets



## mcs2003 (May 10, 2020)

Just bought my RT-700 with a bag of Rec-Tec pellets. Like the pellets very much, at a cost of $37.00. I have had multiple people suggest using Pit Boss competition blend at $15.00 a bag. I know pellet quality is a must, but it would be great to save a few bucks on fuel. Is there a general rule of thumb when it comes to pellets? Any input/ preference is appreciated.


----------



## Blues1 (May 10, 2020)

I haven't used them, but see folks that like them. My only thing with pellets is to be sure that the wood is 100% what it say it is. It it claims to be hickory, it should be 100% hickory with NO alder or other "flavored" stuff. That's just me though, everybody like different things. That's why we have so many. Try them, if you like them then get more.


----------



## Winterrider (May 10, 2020)

Lumberjack is the best I have used so far. About $9.50/20#. On sale 20% occasionally.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 10, 2020)

Lumberjack is preferrable  - is what I heard from many forum member here... I never used them before but as soon as my existing stockpile of pellets goes to the end - I will definitely order lumberjack pellets...


Winterrider said:


> About $9.50/20#. On sale 20% occasionally


rider, where do you usually order them from?


----------



## Winterrider (May 10, 2020)

Get them locally at our Home Of Economy


----------



## mike243 (May 10, 2020)

Nothing wrong with blends, I prefer the sellers state what type of wood the pellets are , never had any bad pellets but I have had some that's better than others lol, burning lumber jack hickory on a 10 lbs butt as we type here, 12 more degree to touch down.


----------

